# Auction Descriptions



## doublecollar (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been collecting "seriously" now for about 2.5 years.  I'm becoming increasingly frustrated about the omission of damage by a particular auctioneer.  Although I'm not naming any names, I think the veterans may know who I'm typing about.  One bottle I bought had 3 rather large, unsightly potstones - all without radiation, however.  It was described as "pristine perfect, the finest example we've ever seen."  I know certain damage can slip by any cataloguer simply because of volume, but these inclusions, although as made, are obvious and quite distracting, being on the main embossed side.  They should have been mentioned.  From the same auctioneer, I received another bottle listed as pristine, but I found a small, but certainly mentionable chip/flake, and some minor corner stain.  Often, this same auctioneer, if a bottle has say a couple of issues, will mention the worst of the two, and omit the second.  It makes me pause before doing business again with this seller, unless I can preview the bottle.  Of course, that is often impractical.  This is the only auctioneer with which I've done business.

 I'll save the ebay experience, both good and bad, for another day - if anyone is interested.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,what do you collect?I can't speak for the other bottles mentioned but I have never considered a potstone without radiation damage.We all have our pet peeves,I hate when heavily cleaned bottles are described as mint.If given the choice I will always try to buy bottles at shows or through friends so that I can hold the bottle first.


----------



## glass man (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a cathdreal pickle with a potstone that is about 1/4th at the widest point! HAS no radiation.One Of the biggest potstones I think I have seen. WELCOME DOUBLECOLLOR!


----------



## doublecollar (Jul 17, 2008)

I feel your pain about cleaned bottles being touted as mint.  It's pretty common that sellers will do so though.  I collect mainly pontiled and fairly early smooth based medicines up to the point where they start losing much of their character.  I have been known to buy a flask or other type if it really strikes my fancy.  The potstone issue is a matter of location.  If they were located on the unembossed panel I wouldn't have a concern with it.


----------



## doublecollar (Jul 17, 2008)

A 1/4 inch potstone is a monster!  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm fine with lightly tumbled bottles, but for some reason open air bubbles drive me crazy!  I don't like them.

 I have seen bottles for auction described as mint, and the imperfection/damage is actually visible in the picture posted!  I am leery of buying a bottle in an auction that has only one picture posted.  One thing I like about American Bottle Auctions  is the streaming videos.  Once you see those videos, you really know what you're getting.  The free full color catalogs are also really nice, with detailed condition information.


----------



## T D (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's my two cents worth from the painted label side of collecting.  Just recieved a bottle bought on ebay from a "100%" seller, but only one fairly decent picture in the auction.  It was a rare acl that was described as "good use condition", blah, blah, blah.  In my estimation, it was a $75+ bottle in good condition.  Just so happened the flash on the camera completely made the painted lettering on the bottle look complete, and of course it was not.  There was significant paint loss on the label, which in my judgement would make it "fair to poor, used condition".  The bottle looked so different from the picture, that I thought it was another bottle.  Needless to say, I sent a scathing reply back to the seller explaining all the ins and outs of collecting bottles, how she should take care not to misrepresent, especially with the new feedback rules, and all that good stuff, which I'm sure went in one ear and out the other.  She offered to refund me the purchase of the bottle, but I decided to keep the bottle because of it's rarity.  The moral of the story is, I should have asked for more of a description, and more pictures.  I only paid $20 for it, and that's about what I got:  a $20 bottle.  And as stated above, there's nothing better than to buy from someone you know and trust, and to be able to hold that bottle in your hands.


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 19, 2008)

Well it could have been worse T D at least she offered you a refund. i had a gentlemen sell me a bottle on fleabay a palmer green perfume, listed it as great condition displayable out of the box.well needless to say when i received the bottle it had multiple scratches and a chunk of glass missing out of the side.
 on the bottom of his auction is states clearly CONTACT FIRST BEFORE RETURNING FOR REFUND. so i did.[8|]  he emailed me 3 days later said ill give you a partial refund,[:'(] i declined and said he misrepresented the item and i should get my money back and i would ship the bottle back to him, he emails again 4 days later . Offering another partial refund, i stated he could deal with paypal on the matter because i was starting a case with them, took me two weeks for a lousy $20.00 .
 In the end he sends me a denial from paypal on my refund, then sends me an email. stateing "You can bi#$ to paypal all you want! it will take a month for them to do anything and then i will deny your refund again, then they will send it up higher in wich case they might find in your favor, but i will have 90 days to pay you, do you really want to go thru with this and waste all your time for $20.00" []
 I took the damn partial refund and swore i would never deal with him again, and i didnt leave him neg feedback. Now i stick to dealers i know and trust from this forum, and friends that are sellers that i have dealt with for years.i have never gotten a bad deal or a bad bottle from anyone on this forum yet and i doubt i will.
 I trust the peoples judements here and the quality of  the bottles sold, so thank you forum dealers []


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 20, 2008)

If I have any doubts or questions I always email first, before bidding on an ebay item.

 And if you watch ebay regularly for bottles you get to recognize the regular sellers
 who are generally collectors as well, and aren't there to scam anyone with blurry pictures or inaccurate descriptions.


----------



## T D (Jul 21, 2008)

Amen, Ravenclaw and Lordbud


----------



## Ravenclaw (Jul 21, 2008)

These are some of the ones i use, i havent gone wrong yet with these dealers
 Classy people always ship timely,good prices for shipping,over 40 purchases with these people never a bad bottle. 
 bottledevil
 sweetrelease1
 appliedlips
 fourlanded
 jimmy_jingy_weeds
 acts412romans58


----------



## doublecollar (Jul 21, 2008)

A number of the best bottles I own were bought via ebay, and a few from people who have rarely if ever sold bottles on ebay before.  If there is a bottle you're really interested in, my advice is not to be shy about asking questions.  Not only can you find out answers to your concerns, but it gives you another way of gauging the seller.  A lacking description of itself or even a fuzzy photo is not necessarily reason to lose interest in a listing, but if a seller is too terse in responding to or skirts my question(s) in some manner, I figure my money is best spent elsewhere.


----------

